# [SOLVED] remote procedure call failed



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

hi there :wave: A few days ago, I lost access to Windows Explorer, with the message "26ee0668-a00a-44d7-9371-beb064c98683 remote procedure call failed and did not execute." I am running Windows 7 Ultimate on a Lenovo X200. It's has some network programs from work (eg Sophos) that periodically conflict with my ability to work at home, off the network, but when that happens the tech guys at work make some changes and nothing was wrong until a few days ago. I haven't downloaded any programs recently. The tech guy this morning thought it could be malware, so I tried to download malwarebytes...but it didn't and when I tried to access control panel, I get the same error message as above. Sometimes the network forces an update that conflicts, but they don't think that's it. I am an administrator on my computer, but the network won't let me do some things (like system restore or automatic updates). If it's a network conflict, they can help me, but if it's not, I'm on my own.

any ideas?


----------



## ChenZi (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: remote procedure call failed*

omg, I couldn't imagine this could be fixed with a reboot, but it was. Sorry. Please close this thread. If it happens again when I'm once again on the network, I'll know that is what is causing the problem. Thanks.


----------

